# dying fish



## wvasil1 (Aug 9, 2006)

I recently just transferred 3 fish, 1 green terror and 2 red devils from a 55 gal. to a 40 gal. and they died in a matter of hours. Symptoms seemed to include: cloudy eyes, lack of movement and heavy breathing. There are two other smaller cichlids that have been in the tank for months and are still alive although rarely come out. I have had aquariums for years but do not know what type of disease this is or how to treat. Any insight will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Worrywort (Jul 26, 2006)

Do all your water tests come out okay? Sometimes if the water parameters change very slowly the fish will build up an immunity to the slight variations but the shock for the new fish could be detrimental.


----------

